
Learn how to discover, validate, build and launch a profitable side project - juoemeka
https://careermove.io/careermovefordev
======
juoemeka
If you are a seasoned software professional, who knows how to build stuff, and
you are now looking to level up and become a Full Stack Entrepreneur, this
course is for you.

I have been running careermove.io for a year now and currently makes $3,500
USD per month.

Building a profitable business is not hard. What is hard is choosing a
profitable idea, building a community around it, and promoting it. The best
way to figure it out is to work with people who have done it.

